# Man behind “bitcoin heist” evades capture in Iceland on same plane as PM – City A.M.



## stato (Apr 19, 2018)

The man behind a suspected “bitcoin heist” in Iceland has escaped imprisonment. An international arrest warrant has been issued for Sindri Thor Stefansson, who allegedly stole 600 computers to mine cryptocurrencies. Police said that Stefansson got out through the window of a low-security prison, before boarding a flight …





Read more via City A.M. – https://ift.tt/2qHB1ph 

Get more  World News


----------

